# DoWSS why so angry?



## XxZZEROxX (Jul 5, 2010)

So i was playing a 2v2 match against this guy I play DE and he thought i was a noob so he selected DE thinking he would win, i completely destroy him and then he freaks out in the public chat saying that im a noob and that i create multiple accounts and im nazi and all this other crap. (I only have 1 account ive just been playing DoWSS offline for a while) I didnt spam any units at all I had 2 drakes, 4-5 jetbikes, 3 warriors, and a hellion squad.... why was he so angry lolol:laugh:


----------



## the_man_with_plan (May 3, 2011)

I thinl you might actually be a noob. you haven't yet grasped the fact that most people on the internet are immature and will fly off the handle the moment something doesn't go how they want.


----------



## TheReverend (Dec 2, 2007)

don't worry about it mate  some people just are angry


----------



## Masked Jackal (Dec 16, 2009)

It might be because Soulstorm sucks so much.


----------



## Haskanael (Jul 5, 2011)

You dont wanna know how often such crap happens with online gaming in general.
I can't (and dont care to) remember how often people just went ape shit because i kicked their ass in DoW II with the guard.


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Haskanael said:


> I can't (and dont care to) remember how often people just went ape shit because i kicked their ass in DoW II with the guard.


:rofl: God those fuckers are retarded.

But yea, most of those peps who go ape shit about having their asses handed are immature kids sitting in their moms basement trying to look awesome. Which honestly, they fail at. A lot.


----------



## SGMAlice (Aug 13, 2010)

It happens. People don't like losing. I have lost count of how many times people have accused me of being/using a Bot on UT2k4.

Though the instances of ePeen are relatively rare on UT compared to other games. Probably why its the only game i play online.

SGMAlice


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

Masked Jackal said:


> It might be because Soulstorm sucks so much.


 Not as bad as the Dawn of War 2 Series.......:headbutt:


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

It's really funny to watch if you can actually see the guy having a rage. A friend of mine got angry, called this dude a cheating noob (The only thing the guy did was kill him on CoD; I mean, I don't play it but I thought that that was the aim of the game...), and then went outside to go and sit on his tramploline for a bit. But then he came back and kicked some ass. Kinda.

Midnight


----------



## eyescrossed (Mar 31, 2011)

Azkaellon said:


> Not as bad as the Dawn of War 2 Series.......:headbutt:


Please tell me you're joking...


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

eyescrossed said:


> Please tell me you're joking...


Nah, DoW 2 sucks. I thought that tiny little skirmishes were a Warmachine thing?

Midnight


----------



## Phrazer (Oct 14, 2008)

:goodpost:

DOW2 was ok, just a bit small scale imo. At least in DoWSS you felt like you had a decent army to play with!!

Now if only they would go the other way and make an Epic 40k scale game... *sigh*


----------



## Ratvan (Jun 20, 2011)

Phrazer said:


> :goodpost:
> 
> DOW2 was ok, just a bit small scale imo. At least in DoWSS you felt like you had a decent army to play with!!
> 
> Now if only they would go the other way and make an Epic 40k scale game... *sigh*


 

You mena Final Liberation :grin:


----------



## Masked Jackal (Dec 16, 2009)

Azkaellon said:


> Not as bad as the Dawn of War 2 Series.......:headbutt:


Dawn of War 2 is controversial because of its smaller scale, but it's a well-done game. Just because you don't like the style, doesn't mean it isn't good. Give it some credit, instead of just blindly bashing it for a few little changes.


----------



## TheKingElessar (Mar 31, 2009)

Ratvan said:


> You mena Final Liberation :grin:


SUCH a great game!:biggrin:


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

MidnightSun said:


> Nah, DoW 2 sucks.
> 
> Midnight


i agree its total shite, huge step backwards from DOW and RTS in general.

what gets me about it was it played like they had porting it to consoles in mind, but then never bothered?


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

Masked Jackal said:


> Dawn of War 2 is controversial because of its smaller scale, but it's a well-done game. Just because you don't like the style, doesn't mean it isn't good. Give it some credit, instead of just blindly bashing it for a few little changes.


its a pretty game,but its far from well done, it ignores far too much of the fluff,its not an RTS and the game play is liner and spoon fed, it was sold on DOW's good and deserved name but missed what fans of the original wanted by a few miles.


----------



## Masked Jackal (Dec 16, 2009)

Ahh, and another thread is hijacked by people who seem to have barely even played Dawn of War 2. If you're going to complain about the fluff, don't act like DOW1 did it right either, DOW2 is even better in that regard because the Space Marines are closer to fluff power levels. It is still an RTS if you don't have a base, get over your preconceived notion of what an RTS is, there's a reason that innovation is rare, and it's because any deviation from the formula is instantly insulted by you guys regardless of how good it might be, and finally, if you think it's a shallow and too linear an experience, one, DOW1 was like that until the second expansion (Wanna guess how many expansions it took DOW2 to get over that?) and two, if you had played it more than five minutes, you would have noticed the depth to it. That is all.


----------



## TheKingElessar (Mar 31, 2009)

Masked Jackal said:


> Ahh, and another thread is hijacked by people who seem to have barely even played Dawn of War 2. If you're going to complain about the fluff, don't act like DOW1 did it right either, DOW2 is even better in that regard because the Space Marines are closer to fluff power levels. It is still an RTS if you don't have a base, get over your preconceived notion of what an RTS is, there's a reason that innovation is rare, and it's because any deviation from the formula is instantly insulted by you guys regardless of how good it might be, and finally, if you think it's a shallow and too linear an experience, one, DOW1 was like that until the second expansion (Wanna guess how many expansions it took DOW2 to get over that?) and two, if you had played it more than five minutes, you would have noticed the depth to it. That is all.


From what I hear it was as easy to game as anything I've seen. Invisible Scout Sergeant + Melta Bombs + Demo Charge = auto-win? Doesn't sound like depth.

I think you'll find the outcry was less "preconceived notion of RTSes" and more "WTFBBQ, this is NOTHING like the previous DoW games, what are you trying to pull?!"


----------



## Masked Jackal (Dec 16, 2009)

TheKingElessar said:


> From what I hear it was as easy to game as anything I've seen. Invisible Scout Sergeant + Melta Bombs + Demo Charge = auto-win? Doesn't sound like depth.


Just about every game has broken combos. In fact, it's hard to name good games that don't have some sort of exploit, oftentimes even worse than anything so micro-heavy as you describe.



> I think you'll find the outcry was less "preconceived notion of RTSes" and more "WTFBBQ, this is NOTHING like the previous DoW games, what are you trying to pull?!"


Which is why it's controversial, but not a legitimate reason for disliking the game. People are just butthurt because it isn't an exact replica of what came before, in addition to the usual subset of overdemanding people who want an unattainable masterpiece.


----------



## Ratvan (Jun 20, 2011)

i wouldn't mind another Final Liberation game, that game still eats hours of my life


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

i dont think anyone wanted an exact replica of what went before, but if your gonna call a game Dawn of war, then the fans kinda expect the new version to be the game that went before but better, bigger and with more bells and whistles on it, instead we got a pretty looking half assed chopped down 10 man skirmish game with very limited options available to the player and possibly the shortest campaign ever given to a RTS game.


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

bitsandkits said:


> it ignores far too much of the fluff


Waaaht?! :scratchhead:


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

Masked Jackal said:


> Ahh, and another thread is hijacked by people who seem to have barely even played Dawn of War 2 Played DoW II, Chaos Rising, and Last Stand, on Single and Multiplayer. If you're going to complain about the fluff, don't act like DOW1 did it right either, DOW2 is even better in that regard because the Space Marines are closer to fluff power levels Yes, Tyranid Warriors just eviscerate veteran Space Marine Captains, don't they? I think that the Chaos were pulled off better in DoW 1. More Sindri buying himself time and then eventually achieving his goal, only being defeated by a weapon MADE to kill Daemons, less of Araghast 'You have done well, but now you are caught in my evil trap of doom!' the Pillager. They even dared to change Eliphas' voice (WTF did Relic think made him so popular?).. It is still an RTS if you don't have a base, get over your preconceived notion of what an RTS is, there's a reason that innovation is rare, and it's because any deviation from the formula is instantly insulted by you guys regardless of how good it might be, and finally, if you think it's a shallow and too linear an experience, one, DOW1 was like that until the second expansion (Wanna guess how many expansions it took DOW2 to get over that? Hmm, well we have DoW, Winter Assault, Dark Crusade, and Soulstorm as practise runs. That's quite a lot of experience.) and two, if you had played it more than five minutes, you would have noticed the depth to it. That is all.


Depth? Dawn of War II plot summary: 

Orks are coming to stomp ya! Best go kill 'em! But oh noes! Some Eldar have turned up! Why won't they tell us anything? Boo hoo! Ooh, Cyrus knows exactly what's happening, but he won't tell us because he's the silent veteran badass dude, who's been through loads but won't tell anyone! 

It's Tyranids! They're eating people! Go kill some synapse creatures, that'll stop 'em! Oh, and Davian Thule comes back because we just happened to have an empty Dreadnought lying around. But we couldn't put him in it earlier in the game, because that'd make it too easy for you wouldn't it! Aw, and now the Tyranids are all dead because we poisoned their Hive Ships that they forgot to attack us with until the very last mission! How very convenient, Space Marines! 


The game sucked, and the book sucked even more.

Midnight


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

MidnightSun said:


> Oh, and Davian Thule comes back because we just happened to have an empty Dreadnought lying around.


The Black Templars seem to have enough of the lying about to leave them lying around for milleniua in abandoned fortresses.


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

Doelago said:


> The Black Templars seem to have enough of the lying about to leave them lying around for milleniua in abandoned fortresses.


When was this? :shok:

They are a more famous Chapter than Blood Ravens, and much bigger too. Although if the next DoW game needs the Ravens to have a hundred dreads then they will, because as long as the games keep the money flowing in GW will twist the fluff as much as they like.

Midnight


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

MidnightSun said:


> When was this? :shok:


Heroes of the Space Marines, cant remember the name of the story. 



MidnightSun said:


> They are a more famous Chapter than Blood Ravens, and much bigger too.


Knowledge is power, hide it well.


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

Black Templars aren't just a Chapter, are they? More like 5.

And Blood Ravens are led by a damn Chaos Lord anyway. So that automatically makes Templars better :biggrin:

Midnight


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

MidnightSun said:


> Black Templars aren't just a Chapter, are they? More like 5.


Lets remove 4/5 to make shit equal.



MidnightSun said:


> And Blood Ravens are led by a damn Chaos Lord anyway. So that automatically makes Templars better :biggrin:


Wrong, they are led by Gabriel Angelos. That makes the Blood Raven better. 

Which leads us to... Why all the Blood Ravens flak on the web?


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

Let's remove Cyrus to get rid of all the pessimism. Or maybe Angritus, and send him back to the World Eaters where he belongs.



Doelago said:


> Wrong, they are led by Gabriel Angelos. That makes the Blood Raven better.
> 
> Which leads us to... Why all the Blood Ravens flak on the web?


I'd forgotten about Gabriel Angelos. He's from the first DoW game. I liked him back then. Before they stuck a bucket on his head.

The single reason that people hate the Blood Ravens is Indrick Boreale. A black mark on their honour at the very least. Oh, and it may be that they were only created for Dawn of War. That was, and probably still is, their sole purpose.

Midnight


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

MidnightSun said:


> The single reason that people hate the Blood Ravens is Indrick Boreale. A black mark on their honour at the very least.


Even the Blood Ravens hate him, lol. (--> DoW II)


----------



## Chompy Bits (Jun 13, 2010)

MidnightSun said:


> Oh, and it may be that they were only created
> for Dawn of War. That was, and probably still is, their sole purpose.


Fuck, I hope so. Don't want this to happen:

_Codex: Blood Ravens_ by Matt Ward

*shudders*


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

Makes you wonder what the other Chapter think.

Or rather, thought. He dead. And is that truly a bad thing?

Midnight


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

Chompy Bits said:


> Fuck, I hope so. Don't want this to happen:
> 
> _Codex: Blood Ravens_ by Matt Ward
> 
> *shudders*


Heavy Bolter Captain (Who gets his ass well and truly kicked by a Tyranid Warrior)!
Tactical Devout Squad!
Hardcore emo Scout Squad!
Anger Management Devastators!
Jovial Assault Squad!

Not to mention all the random crap that other legions just happened to give them, or that was found by the Blood Ravens and they kinda forgot to tell anyone.

And they find a random Dreadnought on turn 5 of the game.

Midnight


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Problem with Captains using weapons they cannot choose in the codex?


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

It just goes to show that Thule was a bit of a moron. 

'Trade in your Daemon Hammer and Meltagun, ooh, and we'll nab your teleporter whilst we're at it. We'll give you a Heavy Bolter in return! Isn't that groovy?'
'Sounds great Techmarine Derpus!'
*Techmarine Derpus does a muttley laugh*
And off Thule went, whistling to himself, clutching his shiny new Heavy Bolter.

Midnight


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Hammer and Meltagun are not always the best option, you know? But +rep none the less.


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

Davian Thule found a Hammer and Meltagun on Kronus, and a Hammer and Meltagun is damn well what he used on Kronus!

Unless he decided instead to keep his BP and Chainsword. In which case I despair of their Chaper Command for selecting such indiciduals to become their Captains.

Midnight


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

MidnightSun said:


> Davian Thule found a Hammer and Meltagun on Kronus, and a Hammer and Meltagun is damn well what he used on Kronus!


Yes, yes, of course he used. I just mean that when one is defending stuff it tends to pay of to carry the biggest gun, yea know?


----------



## wwwZugZugorc (Feb 22, 2011)

welcome to the internet, you must be new here


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

Doelago said:


> Yes, yes, of course he used. I just mean that when one is defending stuff it tends to pay of to carry the biggest gun, yea know?


Since when was logic introduced into 40k?

Midnight


----------



## TheKingElessar (Mar 31, 2009)

Doelago said:


> Yes, yes, of course he used. I just mean that when one is defending stuff it tends to pay of to carry the biggest gun, yea know?


Size isn't everything. 

Especially when we're talking about possibly the worst weapon available to Space Marines...


----------



## LordWaffles (Jan 15, 2008)

Masked Jackal said:


> Ahh, and another thread is hijacked by people who seem to have barely even played Dawn of War 2. If you're going to complain about the fluff, don't act like DOW1 did it right either, DOW2 is even better in that regard because the Space Marines are closer to fluff power levels. It is still an RTS if you don't have a base, get over your preconceived notion of what an RTS is, there's a reason that innovation is rare, and it's because any deviation from the formula is instantly insulted by you guys regardless of how good it might be, and finally, if you think it's a shallow and too linear an experience, one, DOW1 was like that until the second expansion (Wanna guess how many expansions it took DOW2 to get over that?) and two, if you had played it more than five minutes, you would have noticed the depth to it. That is all.


DOW2 sucks mad dong. There's a reason not many people play it in comparison to the first. 
Dark crusade was the last expansion and last dawn of war til they can produce a game worth a shite.

Also I've clocked 40 hours on DoW2, all multiplayer. This game sucks fucking dong. YOU haven't played it enough to know how horrendous it is. It's childishly simple, it's not really tactical, and it is zero fun. Whomever secures the initial generators wins the match, period.
Dawn of war had a flow, pushing withdrawing aggroing dancing, it's action was a wave of activity at all times.
Dawn of war 2 is whichever team's cultists get grenades first. GG.

Seriously, just take a look at the replies in this thread, anyone who states DoW2 as being anything more than a passable game is pants-on-head retarded. The formula is inherently incorrect, the gameplay is boorish and dull, and it's about as competitive and fun as watching people you love die from cancer.


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

LordWaffles said:


> Also I've clocked 40 hours on DoW2, all multiplayer. This game sucks fucking dong. YOU haven't played it enough to know how horrendous it is.


40 hours? Bah. 440 hours clocked in Retribution. Awesome game. 

I mean, this thread is starting to devolve to the inevitable Relic Defense Force clashing with the Relic Haters Association.


----------



## eyescrossed (Mar 31, 2011)

MidnightSun said:


> Yes, Tyranid Warriors just eviscerate veteran Space Marine Captains, don't they?


Oh ho ho ho, someone thinking TT = fluff. Tyranid Warriors are a bit deadlier than you think.


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

eyescrossed said:


> Oh ho ho ho, someone thinking TT = fluff. Tyranid Warriors are a bit deadlier than you think.


So, reasonably speaking, it'd take 12 Lictors to kill all the highest ranking members of a Space Marine Chapter? 1 per Captain, 2 for the Master.

Tyranid Warriors are tough but they're not tough enough to stand up against an extremely capable veteran Space Marine Captain. And if you go by the book, Thule has what is probably a master-crafted power sword.

With regard to the game's storyline, I don't think that Space Marines are witless enough to let a Tyranid Warrior advance right into the heart of their defence unharmed. I mean, in the game they didn't even target the Warrior, they attacked the Hormagaunts. I find that an insult to Astartes intelligence.

Midnight


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

MidnightSun said:


> I find that an insult to Astartes intelligence.


Astartes Intelligence? :crazy:


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

I thought that Captains were really tactically gifted? Not quite so much as Creed, but still damn good. Better than most Guard commanders.

Midnight

EDIT: Were those Space Marines commanded by a Space Marine? Or by a human being sitting at a computer?


----------



## LordWaffles (Jan 15, 2008)

Doelago said:


> 40 hours? Bah. 440 hours clocked in Retribution. Awesome game.
> 
> I mean, this thread is starting to devolve to the inevitable Relic Defense Force clashing with the Relic Haters Association.


It's not really devolving at all. Nobody has listed a single reason as to how DoWII is a superior game. Or even a good game.
It's mostly just righteous, intelligent people who enjoyed DoWI telling all the simian-like knuckle-dragging lol players that DoWII is bad, then listing reasons.

Fuck Relic. I hold no love for the company, they make Dark Crusade then plummeted with horrible decision after horrible decision.


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

Didn't Retribution have a big-battles system? I thought it had, with Baneblades and other nonsense. In that case it's a big improvement on the DoW II and CR.

Midnight


----------

